# Adminstering Ear Cleaner



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer has been given ear cleaner by the vet as he has been scratching his ears (no infection, just wax). First night all was well, now it is a daily battle to put the drops in his ears. On site of the battle his eyebrows flinch, then there is a charge away from us. Teeth and snarling follows and eventually he just gives in but I have scratches up my arms and the rest of the family have started to flinch as well when the bottle comes out the cupboard. Really do not want this to be such an issue as Deefer is so placid, he will let us comb him, cut nails, look at teeth etc . His favourite relaxation activity is a good ear rub so I know that his ears are not that sensitive. Has anyone any advice as to how to avoid the battle ground that is ensuing in our house! Thanks.

Sue


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly had terrible trouble with her ears from a young age and used to be fairly good at letting me administer drops and clean her ears but since she got a really nasty infection in the same week as she had been spayed she has become very reluctant!! 
She too knows when I get the bottle out or wet the cotton wool. 

I lay treats in a line along the carpet and that worked for a while! Now I just have to pretty much grab her (especially for the drops) I tend to get her in a sort of wrestle hold. I kneel and put her sideways on to me over my knees with front legs one side of me and back legs the other. Use my left elbow to hold her close to me and my left hand to hold her ear and administer with the other hand as quick as I can!!! 
She puts up a fight for a few seconds during cleaning but tends to surrender in the end! 
I often end up with ear cleaning squirted on my trousers when she has managed to move at the last minute!! 

Other tricks apart from the line of treats - let Lolly have her own wet piece of cotton wool, hold a large treat between my knees to try to tempt her, sneak up on her when she's sleeping! All worked for a while before she became wise to my ways!!! lol

I treat Lolly like a toddler. *It's a battle of wills that I will always win!!!  *


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

It is very difficult. Izzy had dreadful ear wax that needed regular treatment until I changed her diet to NI, now she hardly has any wax. I used to transfer the bottle to my pocket so she was unaware that I had it and then get her while she was resting. It was often a fight and sometimes I would give up and wait a while. While they are young you can pin them down but Izzy is very strong now and difficult to hold against her will. Fortunately when I use the cleaner now she is more biddable as she is older.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

kneel on the floor get him to sit with his back to you right up close so he is almost between your legs, you mau want somone els to hold his chest is he is a riggler. 


never let him runn off as soon as your done, hold him for a bit longer but lusten your grip on him turning it in to more of a cuddle. you want him to want to stay with you rather than run off. 


also get him used to you messing about inside his ears in general.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a battle of wills that I will always win!!! 


LOL - case of having to win, we had another battle this morning. My legs are scratched and it takes three of us to stop him running, but it is the crying that is horrid. We can touch his ears anytime no worries in anyway, just as soon as he sees the bottle... This morning he suddenly became very keen on the very far back corner of his crate 

Guess I am just going to have to keep at it and hope that he gives in. 

Thanks all. 
x


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

We use the same method as Kendal, kneel on the floor, place 'subject' between the knees facing away from you. The vet taught us this.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys had some for his ears ,i just used to wait till he was sleepy and while he was lying down pop it in his ear ,most of the time he never moved.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

This is called you mess with my ears, I dig in your garden!!! Nice at 7.30am when I have to go to work.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

If all else fails you could always "swaddle" Deefer in a blanket or towel. I did this to Oakley to get a bee sting out of his muzzle & it calmed him down totally.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. We have tried the "forceful thighs" and the "towel" technique tonight. I have a massive tooth graze on my hand but only took two of us. Perhaps it will be better tomorrow. has become a battle of wills now!


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Just a quick update... went back to the vets yesterday who said ears were really sore. He gave a quick injection of anti-inflammatories and told Deefer off for being a big baby (got a licked nose for his trouble). Adminstering new drops this morning was 300% better so must have been uncomfortable for him and now feel like total cads for pinning him down. We will win, and the battle which has become a protest will continue! Thanks all for your advice. 

Sue


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

Deefer said:


> Just a quick update... went back to the vets yesterday who said ears were really sore. He gave a quick injection of anti-inflammatories and told Deefer off for being a big baby (got a licked nose for his trouble). Adminstering new drops this morning was 300% better so must have been uncomfortable for him and now feel like total cads for pinning him down. We will win, and the battle which has become a protest will continue! Thanks all for your advice.
> 
> Sue


Well that explains it! Don't feel like a cad - no way you could have known. As for my ear-cleaning method, I figured out that for Izzy she doesn't like the sensation of her ears filling up with fluid. 

One of the techs at my vet recommended pouring the bottle of fluid on a fresh pack of unscented baby wipes. Voila, medicated ear wipes! I just wrap them around my pointer finger and clean away. Don't be hesitant to really dig a bit in the canal - their ears are shaped differently than ours and it won't hurt them. Izzy is much more docile now when it's ear-cleaning time. Though she still dislikes me plucking her ear hair, lol


----------

